# [APACHE2] no listening sockets available

## calif

Witam, zainstalowałem apache2 i nie działa. Oto informacje:

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'

```

```
# apache2

no listening sockets available, shutting down

AH00015: Unable to open logs

```

```
# netstat -na | grep 80

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.101:58291     91.214.237.48:8074      ESTABLISHED

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8058     @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6880     @/tmp/dbus-LlR67F5oXL

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8059     @/tmp/dbus-LlR67F5oXL

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     24807    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11806    

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11680    /home/user/.local/share/akonadi/socket-xps/akonadiserver.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11780    /home/user/.local/share/akonadi/socket-xps/mysql.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10480    

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     7580     @/tmp/dbus-LlR67F5oXL

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10562    /tmp/clementine_1200801787

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11809    

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9980   
```

Był wcześniej słynny błąd o ServerName, ale dopisałem "ServerName localhost" do configa i już go nie ma.

Jak widać, port 80 nie jest blokowany.

Sprawdziłem też, mam tylko jeden wpis 

```
Listen 80
```

 w configach.

Co mogę zrobić?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Jacekalex

Po pierwsze:

Port 80 - co na nim się dzieje?

(z roota), np:

```
lsof -i :80 
```

Albo:

```
ss -pltn | egrep ':80|:443|apache'
```

Apache? 

Na początek test konfiguracji, z roota:

```
apache2 -t
```

Oraz wersja:

```
apache2 -V
```

Ciąg dalszy w logach Apacha i systemowych.

Za uwagę dziękują:

```
lsof   sys-process/lsof

ss        sys-apps/iproute2
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

